# Helmet debates sub-forum



## Shaun (7 Jun 2011)

Hello CC'ers,

I've created a new sub-forum for *helmet debates* and started moving past debate threads into it.

Helmet debate threads have been popping up in a variety of forums, and due to the strong opinions on both sides of the debate they often become heated and descend into circular arguments and detract from the general threads in those forums.

I've therefore decided to consolidate them into a single forum where those who wish to, can carry on the debate to their hearts content; but please keep it civil and don't reduce the discussion to personal remarks or we'll lock the thread.

If you want *helmet buying advice*, then please continue to use the Bikes and Accessories forum.

If you find any helmet debates that are _not_ in the new helmet debates forum, please report them (click the yellow triangle) so me and the moderators can move them.

Many thanks,
Shaun


----------



## MacB (8 Jun 2011)

well done that man...thank you


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Jun 2011)

Good work Shaun


----------



## frank9755 (8 Jun 2011)

Chapeau!


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jun 2011)

Great stuff


----------



## corshamjim (8 Jun 2011)

That's good. I can now look through them and make sure I've contributed my point of view to any of those threads I might have missed earlier.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2011)

A Pelmet sub forum did you say?


----------



## Red Light (8 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> A Pelmet sub forum did you say?



Curtains for pelmet threads?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2011)

If I hadn't been posting in a separate helmet debate forum I'd have been killed and that is an actual fact so well done Admin.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> Can we have one about cheese?



So long as there's no Dairylea Triangles, Babybel is ok but that's it for kids cheese.

Edit: This any good to you Mort?


----------



## Red Light (8 Jun 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


>



Hi-viz too!

Its a scientific fact that no-one cycling in a cheese helmet has ever suffered a head injury. Wear one, you know it makes scents.


----------



## Alun (8 Jun 2011)

Thanks Shaun for creating a sub-forum for sensible and reasoned debate about the benefits or otherwise of cycle helmets.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> Can we have one about cheese?



+1




threebikesmcginty said:


> So long as there's no Dairylea Triangles, Babybel is ok but that's it for kids cheese.
> 
> Edit: This any good to you Mort?



Edam is perfect for this as it's not really a cheese, it's a kind of pelmet of the cheese world.


----------



## Red Light (8 Jun 2011)

Alun said:


> Thanks Shaun for creating a sub-forum for sensible and reasoned debate about the benefits or otherwise of cycle helmets.



Can we have another sub-forum for nonsense and unreasoned debate about the benefits or otherwise of cycle helmets?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jun 2011)

Crackle said:


> +1


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


>


----------



## Shaun (8 Jun 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> ...and cheese!



... and pelmets!!


----------



## Dan B (8 Jun 2011)

Crackle said:


> Edam is perfect for this


It's made backwards, did you know?


----------



## Banjo (8 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> A Pelmet sub forum did you say?


Those pelmets may look stylish but theres absolutely no evidence that they will offer any protection should your home be hit by an asteroid.


----------



## Shaun (8 Jun 2011)

... only on a cycling forum eh?


----------



## jay clock (8 Jun 2011)

> Chapeau!


 I think you mean "casque"


----------



## Shadow (8 Jun 2011)

Banjo said:


> but theres absolutely no evidence that they will offer any protection should your home be hit by an asteroid.



I am sure someone will come along soon to refute that assertion!!!!


----------



## Alun (8 Jun 2011)

Any Norwegian Jarlsberger, per chance?


----------



## mangaman (8 Jun 2011)

Shadow said:


> I am sure someone will come along soon to refute that assertion!!!!



Quite right - Banjo is wrong.


*The pattern of injury in fatal asteroid accidents and the possible benefits of pelmets.*
Kennedy. British Journal of Bedroom Furniture related Medicine Vol 30 pp130-3, 1996.

is pretty clear and comprehensive.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2011)

Alun said:


> Any Norwegian Jarlsberger, per chance?



Class choice, especially when swilled down proper with that electric soup you're drinking in your avatar!

It's important to consider the benefits of hard cheese against soft cheese. Soft cheese whilst offering a form of cusioning during collision doesn't absorb impact as well as say Montgommery cheddar. I'll invent some statistics later to prove this. Maybe a graph too.


----------



## Red Light (9 Jun 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It's important to consider the benefits of hard cheese against soft cheese. Soft cheese whilst offering a form of cusioning during collision doesn't absorb impact as well as say Montgommery cheddar.



A nice bit of Stinking Bishop for me. Soft cheese to cushion the impact, nice hard rind to hold it together, ventilation holes to keep you cool and God and the Bishop on your side, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Alun (9 Jun 2011)

Obviously a good hard cheese will be better for the shell of the helmet, but a softer type would offer better shock absorbtion on the inside and also mold to the shape of the head. Too soft though and it'll run down your face.


----------



## Dan B (9 Jun 2011)

Soft cheese is only tested against a flat surface. Hit your head on a curd and it offers very little protection


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Jun 2011)

I am just glad that we now have a Sub Forum. They have been proven to save life's and those who don't use them are numpties ;p


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2011)

Dan B said:


> Soft cheese is only tested against a flat surface. Hit your head on a curd and it offers very little protection



Whey to go!


----------



## Dan B (9 Jun 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Whey to go!



Thanks. I was worried you'd think I was milking it.


----------



## frank9755 (9 Jun 2011)

I'm getting a bit cheesed off with this


----------



## Dan B (9 Jun 2011)

You sound a bit blue


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jun 2011)

I'll have no truckle with this cheese nonsense.


----------



## Dan B (9 Jun 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'll have no truckle with this cheese nonsense.



I did have an idea for fixing it before everyone gets board, but I need to rennet past a couple of people first.


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Jun 2011)

Of course the obvious answer is with the Stilton type cheese that has a hard outer rind and a softer core, thus offering the best of both worlds


----------



## Adasta (11 Jun 2011)

I don't reckon this forum will be any gouda.


----------



## Red Light (11 Jun 2011)

Adasta said:


> I don't reckon this forum will be any gouda.



Best keep it brie-f then.


----------



## Cubist (12 Jun 2011)

I think once we've processed all the information we would have to revisit all the same agurments, all of which have holes in them. Let's just say at least a separate sub-forum won't grate on us all..........


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Jun 2011)

Are you suggesting we should be mature about this?


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Jun 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I am just glad that we now have a Sub Forum. They have been proven to save life's and those who don't use them are numpties ;p



Do you have any evidence that these Sub Forums save lives?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (12 Jun 2011)

No but I know it is true 


Cunobelin said:


> Do you have any evidence that these Sub Forums save lives?


----------



## lukesdad (13 Jun 2011)

Cornish Yarg for off road nice and hard and the nettles blend in with the undergrowth.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jun 2011)

I'm gonna wear a cheese helmet (oo-err) as Mrs FF is Edam-ant they save lives and even if they don't I should wear one just in Casein. The last time I bumped my head was when playing with my kids I fell over whilst putting a Stilt-on ...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jun 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm gonna wear a cheese helmet (oo-err) as Mrs FF is Edam-ant they save lives and even if they don't I should wear one just in Casein. The last time I bumped my head was when playing with my kids I fell over whilst putting a Stilt-on ...



Groan and treble groan...

Mods close this thread, it's just going rind the houses now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jun 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Groan and treble groan...
> 
> Mods close this thread, it's just going rind the houses now.



Not quite yet Mods!

Just wanted to say I bough my youngest a new helmet yesterday from a new small childs range ... wait for it ... it's a 






baby-Bell


----------



## Dan B (13 Jun 2011)

Glad you did. Letting your children ride without helmets is practically a dairylea-ction of parental duties


----------



## Dan B (13 Jun 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Mods close this thread, it's just going rind the houses now.


Pun threads like these can run on fromage to age


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jun 2011)

My daughter wore a helmet to cycle to school today, she had an unfortunate experience with some hair dye at the weekend which turned her duracell coloured, she's tried to dye it Red Leicester friends think's she's gone ginger ...


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jun 2011)

no trouble finding the sub-forum on the map!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2011)

Where has all this cheesy goodness nonsense come from then?


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jun 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Where has all this cheesy goodness nonsense come from then?



I Dairy you to ask ....


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Jun 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> no trouble finding the sub-forum on the map!





Where is the "Here be Dragons Cheeses" label


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2011)

I'm not sure I like all this talk about cheesy helmets!


----------

